# My Perfect Horse



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

So, most of you know that I have been searching for a new horse for a very, very long time! It was really important that I found a great buddy, someone who can help me get back into the swing of things as a returning adult, and someone who I can do a little bit of everything with (hunters, trails, fun shows, etc).

I really didn't think my "perfect" horse was out there and assumed I would have to settle in some areas. I'm SOOO glad I waited for just the right one! Danny is everything I could have wanted. I knew I wanted him after about 5 minutes! He has the most amazing personality like a giant puppy dog, lets me spend hours grooming him and fussing over him, isn't phased by anything, is more than capable of doing anything under saddle, and is seriously handsome! On Sunday, we finalized his papers and ended his trial. He is with us for life!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

oh, im so glad you found the perfect guy !
i cant wait to hear how he will be in hunters  he is a handsome lad if i say so, cute pair too 

yay


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hes beautiful! i love his color! im happy for you


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely! You two look very happy together!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy for you!! Congrats


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Hes gorgeous!! Im very happy for you!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW! What a stunner. =]

We want more pictures and info! Tell us EVERYTHING... O.O


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww! I'm so happy for you that you found your perfect horse. What a great feeling. I can't wait to hear more and see more pictures!  He is absolutely beautiful. I love his coloring.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow. He is such a stunner...you are beyond lucky to have such a gorgeous horsie! :] :] 
It looks like you two have really hit it off, it seems like you were made for each other!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm so glad he's fit in so well! I can't wait for more photos!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Poor guy was tortuned yesterday and was a total trooper! My lower legs are wildly swinging so I kept trotting/walking to tweat my position, hoping to improve it (I'm only two months back in the saddle after a 10 year break). He was sooo good. He was a perfect angel the whole time, kept the same pace, really improving his transitions, and happy as always! I coudn't have a better horse if I created him myself!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats Great ! 
Sounds like he is getting along great ! 
 
Im sure you will improve alot more  
I havent been in a saddle since a few week's ago... since i never owned a saddle till yesterday haha. I always did bareback. So im hoping to improve tons ! hehe


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He certainly is a beautiful boy  Best of luck with him...he sounds like one in a million


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

He's pretty cute! You guys look great! Happy to hear that you found the perfect one! I too am searching!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

how exciting


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*I finally found my perfect horse, Chinga. Congrats on finding your perfect horse. It can be very hard *


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

That's awesome! I know you were searching for a long time. Congrats! You guys look great together!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! My Dad and stepmother came out to meet him yesterday. My Dad actually said this is the BEST horse I have ever had! They absolutely love him and didn't want to leave the barn. He is going to be so spoiled! Now, if I can just find a saddle that fits him, we'll be set!


----------

